
Show HN: Enlight – Learn to code by building projects - shamdasani
https://enlight.nyc/
======
chatmasta
I like this, as it's how I learned programming back in ~2004-2008. Back then,
"how to make X" was the typical format of tutorial you would find at tutorial
aggregators or publishers. e.g. "how to make a membership system in PHP." I
always enjoyed these guides much more than generic "how OOP works" because
they gave me something to build, with step-by-step instructions to verify I'm
doing it right, and that I could _extend for my purposes_ once I got it
working.

Nowadays content is much more generic and you see a lot less "indie tutorial"
type content. Either you read someone's blogpost on a complex, niche technical
topic, or you pay for an introductory course / bootcamp that teaches in the
more traditional tutorial style. It's kind of sad that the attitude of freely
sharing "how to do X" has been co-opted by profit-seeing education programs.

P.S. I see from your website that you're a high school runner? Very cool! I
ran XC/Track all throughout high school and in college at the D1 level... let
me know if you ever want to chat about recruiting or anything, it looks like
you're a decent runner based on your tempo times.

~~~
shamdasani
Thanks man! Yeah, just sent you an email :)

------
txsh
This is fantastic. The hardest part of solo programming to me is coming up
with an idea.

~~~
shamdasani
Definitely. The best part is that programmers can easily build on top of these
projects to create sophisticated applications.

------
mixedtech
Looks good. It would be nice to have a quick way to sort by language of
interest.

~~~
shamdasani
Coming soon! I'm planning a page with tracks for web development, machine
learning, iOS development, etc.

------
tsegratis
That's pretty cool. Makes me want to program

~~~
shamdasani
Thank you!

